# A new little routing project



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The 12 year old granddaughter of a good friend, whilst on holiday, bought a onyx ball just over 3" dia. and was disappointed when she realised that it couldn't be displayed without rolling so I was asked to come up with a stand, so here, in pictures is how I went about the task. There are several ways and combination of ways that a similar result could have been achieved, but the way shown was quick and simple and no templates were required.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Harry

That's big marble, makes mine look small ,yep I still play marbles with the grand kids  it's easy to get down but hard to get up now days..

======



harrysin said:


> The 12 year old granddaughter of a good friend, whilst on holiday, bought a onyx ball just over 3" dia. and was disappointed when she realised that it couldn't be displayed without rolling so I was asked to come up with a stand, so here, in pictures is how I went about the task. There are several ways and combination of ways that a similar result could have been achieved, but the way shown was quick and simple and no templates were required.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Harry,

Great to see you back in the shop and what a nice little project. I was wondering why you got quiet for the last few days, but now I see why 

Thanks as always for the pictorial.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice project and photo shoot. Good to have you back are you 100% yet? Looks like from your post!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good-un, Harry! Nice to see you back in the shed again.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Harry, nice job on the project and the photo shoot. I'm sure your friends granddaughter is going to be very happy! 
The illuminated base definitely looks like it was a worthwhile modification!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, Harry! ..and that lighted base... I wouldn't want to route-it with-out-it! :sold:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Gee whiz Harry, you've outdone yourself again!!
Very cleverly done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

If you're not 100% now Harry. You're darn close. Great little project. Good on ya mate.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*no templates?*

Hi Harry,

Welcome back.

A great practical project.

Can I ask how you shaped the outside???

James


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh no I have several of those big marbles. Now I have another project for the to do list. At lest I have good instructions on how to do it. Thanks Harry


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

....as usual Harry, great project,well thought out and well executed.....Regards......AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> ...


These are the cutters that I used James also the circle routing jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A big thank you to everyone, not only for your king words, but also for noticing my short absence, it was to give a certain person room to manoeuvre. The ball stand took about three hours to complete, including the finish. I did give a long hard look at the unopened can of wipe on poly, but the thought of between five and seven coats with at least a couple of hours between coats, quickly headed me to the fast drying Shellac and even faster drying spray on lacquer!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting small circle jig, Harry. I don't think I've seen that before. 

Great Tutorial !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Harry:

Nice to see you back in the saddle.

In one of your pictures, you use the fence as a "control" before moving the workpiece into the bit. Is there a particular reason you didn't use a starting pin?

I can't figure out why you needed to use the extension. Please clarify.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Harry:
> 
> Nice to see you back in the saddle.
> 
> ...


Why go to the trouble of making a pin when I already have a great fence which gives even more support than a pin! Because of the short cutter and the relatively thick base plus the thickness of the jig, I couldn't quite get enough depth of cut and I don't believe in inching out the cutter, a very dangerous practice. It's nice to be back Ron, I was starting to get withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Interesting small circle jig, Harry. I don't think I've seen that before.
> 
> Great Tutorial !
> 
> ...


Small Peter, as you can see, radius from 20mm to about 290mm. infinitely variable between these figures. I'm surprised that you haven't seen it before because it's shown in lots of my threads.

Whilst I made it, it was designed by that other guy!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Good on ya Harry...I'm really glad to see you back and hope your feeling better with each passing day. 

If I may ask a question indirectly related to your latest project. How do you add the words to the photos you post?

Keep up the wonderful work.
George


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

Glad to see you're back making saw dust.  Thank you for the pictorial, now I have something to do whenever I get the time.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent tutorial and project Harry! Great pictures! Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> These are the cutters that I used James also the circle routing jig.


Thanks, as always , Harry.

The second shot answers all my questions...


James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George II said:


> Good on ya Harry...I'm really glad to see you back and hope your feeling better with each passing day.
> 
> If I may ask a question indirectly related to your latest project. How do you add the words to the photos you post?
> 
> ...


George, I use a FREE program called Paint.net as recommended by Bj quite a while back. Unfortunately the latest version has a little bug, which can be overcome. One of many alternatives is "Paint" which is part of Windows, if it isn't installed, go to "my programs", "accessories" then click on Paint, it's very similar to the other one which I'm now used to. Don't hesitate to ask if you need help working it out.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

harrysin said:


> George, I use a FREE program called Paint.net as recommended by Bj quite a while back. Unfortunately the latest version has a little bug, which can be overcome. One of many alternatives is "Paint" which is part of Windows, if it isn't installed, go to "my programs", "accessories" then click on Paint, it's very similar to the other one which I'm now used to. Don't hesitate to ask if you need help working it out.


Harry your a treasure, thanks, I will give it a go today.

Cheers mate.
George


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

harrysin said:


> George, I use a FREE program called Paint.net as recommended by Bj quite a while back. Unfortunately the latest version has a little bug, which can be overcome. One of many alternatives is "Paint" which is part of Windows, if it isn't installed, go to "my programs", "accessories" then click on Paint, it's very similar to the other one which I'm now used to. Don't hesitate to ask if you need help working it out.


Harry if you don't mind I will go to the lobby and we can discuss this. I need all the help I can get with computer stuff..I'm stuck posting words on photos. 

George


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice holder for your last marble. Don't loose that!

Well done!


----------

